# Another New Sig For Me



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Just got my new P226 MK25 on the heels of my M11-A1 and put Hogue Extreme aluminums on them both. Here are some pics, complete with oil (ha) . . .




























and with the rest of my SIG's . . . *226 TACOPS* 9mm, *MK25*, *M11 A1 * . . .










also with my *1911 TACOPS* . . .


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

addicted to sigs?
that's an addiction that needs no fix,
nice guns


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Ha, looks like it pic. Although I do also have a number of SA Xdm's/1911's, S&W 1911 "bobtail", Colt, and Beretta's


----------



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

Amazing collection


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Welp, I found a couple more . . .

W. German 228 in mint condition










added to the family . . .










and my newest 220 Elite Stainless Carry to add to the family photo . . .



















with the rest of the family . . .


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Just added (2) more . . . an X-Five "Competition" in 9mm, and the very latest version X-Five "AllRound" in .40. Let me just say this . . . *SOLID!* These all German made X-Fives are built like tanks. I'll put the Sig Nill grip's, which are backordered, on the "Competition" when I get them. They come with Mec-Gars too.

Here are both of mine . . .

X-Five "Competition" 9mm . . .



















X-Five "AllRound" .40. Notice no name on the .40's test target (?). Alway's wondered if they have um already made up and just stamp a name. 
This one slipped by (lol) . . .




























and both, the "Competition" and the "AllRound" together . . .



















Love the difference between the .40 and 9mm . . .


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I am so jealous all I have is the P228 P290 and P238 I need to get the P229 and from the looks of it the MK25


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

A good start and you'll get them. The Signess has been known to infect a lot of us.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Talk to me about the 1911.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

shaolin said:


> I am so jealous all I have is the P228 P290 and P238 I need to get the P229 and from the looks of it the MK25


What? All you have is that? Damn sure luckier than me. All I have is no SIG pistols...can't even afford to save up for one. As soon as I get a few hundred dollars start, some crazy thing comes up and robs me of my chance! Oh, BTW, super cool pistols OP. :mrgreen:


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

berettatoter said:


> What? All you have is that? Damn sure luckier than me. All I have is no SIG pistols...can't even afford to save up for one. As soon as I get a few hundred dollars start, some crazy thing comes up and robs me of my chance! Oh, BTW, super cool pistols OP. :mrgreen:


Thank you much. I'm fortunate to have these as well as the 220 Elite SS Carry (.45) that I got just before these two. Great pistols and hope you'll be able to get one ASAP!


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

I meant to post this new one a little while ago, but forgot I guess. Sig X-Five Match Short (9mm) to go along with the other two. This one really looks great in person too, and I like the skeletonized trigger and hammer . . .










I put Nill's and stainless grip screws on my X-Five Competition and they really are something else . . .










and this newest one, a Sig 210 Legend Target, came in yesterday . . .


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh my, very nice!


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

berettatoter said:


> Oh my, very nice!


Thank you berettatoter. The German ones are getting harder to find.


----------

